# Clean Bulk - Carbs cut off time?



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

If i sleep say around 11/12 every night, what time should my last be with carbs?

Should i have carbs + protein througout the day? and just protein as my last meal?


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

i cant believe its nearly been 24hrs since i posted this, and no one has replied


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i normally dont eat carbs after about 6ish when trying to saty lean.. but when im bulking i eat everything i can get my hands on as much as i can whenever i can


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

agree with the above,,no carbs after 6 or 7pm


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

the last meal of the day


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

6 or 7 mate same and if any carbs are eaten after this time they are from fruit and veg


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i eat carbs right before bed when bulking!!! go to bed full wake up big, lol


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kezz said:


> lol i eat carbs right before bed when bulking!!! go to bed full wake up big, lol


Doesnt this go back to the old saying that carbs before bed will be turned into fat... as the energy is not required when sleeping:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well james l ate oats before bed and when he woke during the night when he was inbetween shows last year just before he turned pro. dont think it made him fat.

I believe many people here when bulking eat carbs right before bed. nothing wrong with a low gi carb. obviously you dont want anything that will cause your blood sugars to spike.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steve_b21 said:


> i cant believe its nearly been 24hrs since i posted this, and no one has replied


maybe if you posted it in the correct section people would of replied sooner


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> maybe if you posted it in the correct section people would of replied sooner


Which would have been the correct section?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

The Bam said:


> 6 or 7 mate same and if any carbs are eaten after this time they are from fruit and veg


IMO eating fruit in the late evening is a no no ,they contain simple sugars and will spike insulin ,def better to take in some oats or a low GI carb if your looking to eat carbs before bed.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

bbeweel said:


> IMO eating fruit in the late evening is a no no ,they contain simple sugars and will spike insulin ,def better to take in some oats or a low GI carb if your looking to eat carbs before bed.


How much oats would you recommend before bed? mixed with water or milk?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

bbeweel said:


> IMO eating fruit in the late evening is a no no ,they contain simple sugars and will spike insulin ,def better to take in some oats or a low GI carb if your looking to eat carbs before bed.


I thought Fructose doesnt trigger an insulin response?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I train around 7.30pm

would it still be wise having carbs post workout or would people restrict them to 20-40g or something?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

People if bulking there is nothing wrong with eating carbs right up until you go to bed. Keep them Low Gi such as oats. I personally wouldn't eat fruit that late of an evening because of the simple sugars involved. I wouldn't have fruit past lunchtime.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are training late then get the carbs inside you. PWO shake, hour or so later have your PWO meal. Smaller carb meal before bed, perhaps with some peanut butter.

Seems to be popular thinking that you don't eat carbs after a set point during the day.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

carbs after Xpm is a myth, just a way to control calories

its your total calories and total macro's that count

spread em out evenly over the day.

only time id see a reason to not have carbs at nite is if i was dieting on low carbs and had to prioritise them around traing for energy.


----------

